# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم المصرية والأسهم الخليجية والعربية  من يستطيع أن يضع قدمى على طريق المضاربة فى الاسهم المصرية  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## efmelp

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، أخوانى الأفاضل أرغب أن أتعرف على كيفية المضاربة فى سوق الأسهم المصرية فهل يوجد من يستطيع أن يساعدنى ويضع قدمى على الطريق وله جزيل الشكر والعرفان . أخوكم يتاجر أو بالأحرى يضارب يومياً فى العملات باستخدام التحليل الفنى واستخدم الميتاستوك والميتاتريدر وبعض البرامج الأخرى للتحليل ولدى استراتيجية خاصة بالمتاجرة خاصة بى وأرغب فى تطبيقها على الأسهم المصرية وبما أننى لا أعرف أى شئ عن كيفية فتح حساب للمضاربة فى الاسهم المصرية فالمطلوب هو الشرح المملل من بداية كيفية الايداع لفتح حساب وما هو أقل مبلغ أستطيع المضاربة به وما هى الشركات أو البنوك التى أستطيع فتح حساب لديها للمضاربة وما هى البرامج المستخدمة وهل يمكن تصدير بيانات هذه البرامج إلى الميتاستوك أو الميتاتريدر وهل يتم الشراء والبيع كما فى العملات وهل يوجد اسبريد كما فى العملات أو نسبة على فتح أى عملية أو غلقها - بإختصار ما هى الإجراءات التى يجب إتباعها للمضاربة فى الاسهم المصرية وفى الختام السلام ملحوظة للخبراء : أريدك أن تتذكر ماذا كان فى ذهنك من أسئلة قبل أن تتاجر فى الأسهم المصرية وأن تجيب على هذه الاسئله لعل وعسى تكون مفيدة لى وللأخوة .

----------


## EGY-MAN

*خطوات فتح حساب فى البورصة المصريه* 1- تحضر رقم قومى فى حالة كنت فوق 16 سنه 
2- فى حالة كنت أقل من ذلك تحضر شهادة الميلاد و الرقم القومى لوالدك معك
3-تذهب لشركه سمسره و هما نوعين أحدهما يسمح بالتعامل عن طريق النت و الأخر يتم تنفيذ الأوامر عن طريق التليفون أو تكون فى الشركه و تبلغ الأمر شفوى و كتابه ( أستشير الأخوه قبل فتح حساب بأى شركه و إن كانت غالبية الشركات فى مصر إن لم يكن كلها حاليا محترمه بس برده اللى يسأل ميتوهش)
4- بعد اما تختار الشركه تذهب لها و تقولها أنا عايز أتكود و أفتح حساب معكم
5- هيطلعلك عقد أستنطبه أمضى عليه و هيقولك الكود هياخد كام يوم لكى يتم إصداره
6- هذا الكود عباره عن رقم زى الرقم القومى كده بس رقمك فى البورصه 
7- بعد اما الكود يصل لك ستقوم بإيداع الملبغ التى تريد ان تستثمر به فى البورصه بحساب الشركه
8- تأخذ قسيمة الإيداع و تذهب للشركه و تعطيهم صوره منها علشان يشحنوا رصيدك أو تبعتهالهم فاكس أو ميل و أحتفظ بالأصل فى ملف عندك 
9- خلاص كده أنت جاهز تشترى أسهم 
10- و الأسهم نوعان نوع ممكن تشتريهو تبيعه فى نفس اليوم ( و لكن يوجد حد أقصى فى عدد الأسهم التى تريد بيعها فى نفس اليوم و يوجد جدول لذلك و متاح للجميع و نوع آخر لا تستطيع بايعه إلا بعد مرور ثانى يوم
يعنى أشتريت سهم الأحد لن تستطيع بيعه إلا الثلاثاء أو أى يوم يليه براحتك
11- و لا توجد أى عمولات أو فوائد أو ضرائب على الإحتفاظ بالأسهم حتى لو العمر كله
12- يوجد نظام فى شركه مصر المقاصه يتيح لك أنك تدفع أشتراك سنوى تقريبا 150 جنيه مش متذكر  و و يبعتولك SMS على الموبايل بعد تنفيذ أى عمليه تتم على حسابك و كمان تقدر تخش على النت من خلال هذا النظام تشوف أسهمك حاليا كام سهم و بكام و سعرهم السوقى كام
13- أما تشترى سهم طبعا الشركه بتحصل منك عمولات أقصاها 6 فى الألف و كلما زادت حجم أموالك تقوم الشركه بتخفيض العموله ..و إن كانت فى شركه عربيه أون لاين أقصى عموله 3 فى الألف ( يعنى 3 جنيه على كل ألف جنيه يتم عمل بها أوردرات)
و يوجد حد أدنى للعمولات فى شركات عامله 60 جنيه و شركات 10 جنيه و كده حسب الشركه و شركه عربيه أون لاين عامله 10 جنيه 
يعنى لو عملت أوردر ب 100 جنيه مثلا هتلاقى أى شركه  خصمت منك الحد الادنى للعموله  
أتمنى أن أكون وضحت لك الصوره مكن حيث طريقة فتح الحساب و أسلم الرايه لغيرى
آه نسيت من يزه البورصه المصريه أن كل الجنسيات متاح لها العمل بها بدون أى شروط بإستثناء شراء أسهم الشركات الموجوده بسيناء فمقصوره على المصريين فقط و على العموم هى قليله جدا جدا و مش هتفرق معاك

----------


## efmelp

> *خطوات فتح حساب فى البورصة المصريه* 1- تحضر رقم قومى فى حالة كنت فوق 16 سنه 
> 2- فى حالة كنت أقل من ذلك تحضر شهادة الميلاد و الرقم القومى لوالدك معك
> 3-تذهب لشركه سمسره و هما نوعين أحدهما يسمح بالتعامل عن طريق النت و الأخر يتم تنفيذ الأوامر عن طريق التليفون أو تكون فى الشركه و تبلغ الأمر شفوى و كتابه ( أستشير الأخوه قبل فتح حساب بأى شركه و إن كانت غالبية الشركات فى مصر إن لم يكن كلها حاليا محترمه بس برده اللى يسأل ميتوهش)
> 4- بعد اما تختار الشركه تذهب لها و تقولها أنا عايز أتكود و أفتح حساب معكم
> 5- هيطلعلك عقد أستنطبه أمضى عليه و هيقولك الكود هياخد كام يوم لكى يتم إصداره
> 6- هذا الكود عباره عن رقم زى الرقم القومى كده بس رقمك فى البورصه 
> 7- بعد اما الكود يصل لك ستقوم بإيداع الملبغ التى تريد ان تستثمر به فى البورصه بحساب الشركه
> 8- تأخذ قسيمة الإيداع و تذهب للشركه و تعطيهم صوره منها علشان يشحنوا رصيدك أو تبعتهالهم فاكس أو ميل و أحتفظ بالأصل فى ملف عندك 
> 9- خلاص كده أنت جاهز تشترى أسهم 
> ...

 شكراً أخى الفاضل على إهتمامك وردك الكريم المرقم وأسئل الله أن يجزيك كل الخير ويصلح لك جميع أمور حياتك وأن يعطيك ما تشتهيه نفسك ويجزل لك فى العطاء وأن يرسل لك من يساعدك كما ساعدتنى .

----------


## عياد

> *خطوات فتح حساب فى البورصة المصريه*  
> 1- تحضر رقم قومى فى حالة كنت فوق 16 سنه 
> 2- فى حالة كنت أقل من ذلك تحضر شهادة الميلاد و الرقم القومى لوالدك معك
> 3-تذهب لشركه سمسره و هما نوعين أحدهما يسمح بالتعامل عن طريق النت و الأخر يتم تنفيذ الأوامر عن طريق التليفون أو تكون فى الشركه و تبلغ الأمر شفوى و كتابه ( أستشير الأخوه قبل فتح حساب بأى شركه و إن كانت غالبية الشركات فى مصر إن لم يكن كلها حاليا محترمه بس برده اللى يسأل ميتوهش)
> 4- بعد اما تختار الشركه تذهب لها و تقولها أنا عايز أتكود و أفتح حساب معكم
> 5- هيطلعلك عقد أستنطبه أمضى عليه و هيقولك الكود هياخد كام يوم لكى يتم إصداره
> 6- هذا الكود عباره عن رقم زى الرقم القومى كده بس رقمك فى البورصه 
> 7- بعد اما الكود يصل لك ستقوم بإيداع الملبغ التى تريد ان تستثمر به فى البورصه بحساب الشركه
> 8- تأخذ قسيمة الإيداع و تذهب للشركه و تعطيهم صوره منها علشان يشحنوا رصيدك أو تبعتهالهم فاكس أو ميل و أحتفظ بالأصل فى ملف عندك 
> ...

 تسلم ايدك   :015:  :015:  معلومات قيمة ومفيدة للجميع   اضافة بسيطة  مؤخرا وجدت أمين الحفظ يحصل مني مبلغ ضمن بند رسوم حيازة وهو مبلغ يتم تقديره كنسبة من القيمة السوقية للأسهم التي يزيد حيازتها عن 6 شهور لا اعلم ان هذه المصاريف تحصل لدى جميع امناء الحفظ ام هي لدى بنك مصر ايران فقط  :016:   خالص تحياتي

----------


## mannon

https://forum.arabictrader.com/t40432.html
ممكن المضوع ده يفيدك اخى

----------

